# Sc help



## Holmestree (Feb 5, 2016)

Hi everyone. New to this forum. I recently acquired a 46 sc. No history on it just didn't want to see it going to scrap yard. It's converted to 12v so any help on 2 questions would help. It has the magneto still so is this positive ground or negative ground. Second I did hook a battery to it hoping it is negative ground and tarter will not crank either with electric start or hand crank. The fan turns, should I try jumping the starter and see if it will crank. Checked 100 times it is in neutral.any info is greatly appreciated


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Welcome to the tractor forum Holmestree.

A 12v conversion is normally negative ground. Many years ago, my father had a late 40's Case DC, and it did not have a transmission neutral safety switch. 

When you say it "will not crank either with electric start or hand crank", does this mean the engine is frozen? The fan turns, but does the crankshaft turn as well?

The simple thing to do is to tow start it.


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

The Case SC was originally a positive ground battery system, as were nearly all the older tractors. Positive or negative ground makes no difference to the magneto, as it is fully self-contained and generates its own electrical charge.

I would remove the starter and be absolutely certain that the bendix drive has not engaged the starter pinion with the flywheel and frozen in place before you attempt to pull start the tractor. You do not want to strip the flywheel.

Case used oil dampened clutches on these tractors, so be cautious when you attempt to pull it and make absolutely certain that the engine crankshaft will turn over by hand when the spark plugs are removed. If the engine is frozen you can create a significant amount of damage by attempting to tow start the tractor.

If the engine is frozen from rust, you can take your time and usually free them up with the liberal use of penetrating oil and patience.

If you want a PDF advertising flyer on that tractor, shoot me a PM and your email and I will send it along.


----------



## Holmestree (Feb 5, 2016)

Yes big t actually I checked some connections last night. Motor turns over fine and starter is partially working. Will try tonight taking it apart and cleaning it. It has sat for 2 years, first thing I even did was soaked cylinders before anything for a few days just to make sure. Cars from the 60's I know tractors are new to me  thanks


----------



## Holmestree (Feb 5, 2016)

Rc wells, thanks for the info . Motor is nice and free had decided to already soak it before I started anything to be safe( had to do that on my car) cleaned some connections now starter is trying but I think I'll pull it tonight and give it a good cleaning as it's been sitting about 2 years outside. . It's a place to start any ways. I think I may have the advertising flyer already but I will shoot you a pm thanks


----------

